# New v-cubes.com layout!



## ianini (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.v-cubes.com/info/index.php

That new box is just The V-Cubes new box design.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 8, 2010)

How about posting this "news" in that thread then. You would have seen, EVERYBODY KNOWS ALREADY.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 8, 2010)

"If a cubie or cubies pop up from your V-CUBE™ , don't be panic!"

Remember guys, don't be panic.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 8, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> How about posting this "news" in that thread then. You would have seen, EVERYBODY KNOWS ALREADY.



Cool it man.
I didn't know myself either.


----------



## ianini (Mar 8, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> How about posting this "news" in that thread then. You would have seen, EVERYBODY KNOWS ALREADY.



Not everyone looks through huge threads to find news.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 8, 2010)

ianini said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > How about posting this "news" in that thread then. You would have seen, EVERYBODY KNOWS ALREADY.
> ...



You call 5 pages "huge"? Go take a look at the accomplishment thread, then tell me the v-cube box thread is huge. I just don't like it when people stupidly post threads like this when it is unnecessary.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> How about posting this "news" in that thread then. You would have seen, EVERYBODY KNOWS ALREADY.



I didn't.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



i didn't know either. just chill, stop being a dick.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 8, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



Yeah, I didn't know either.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 8, 2010)

now the new design has the 9x9 on the start of it, now i feel like they are going to sell some of them


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 10, 2010)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



My point was that everybody would have found out because of the other thread.


----------



## (R) (Mar 10, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



I hate you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 10, 2010)

(R) said:


> I hate you



Haha, I still remember that.


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

> My point was that everybody would have found out because of the other thread.


Who is going to read a _moderately sized_ thread for a small snippet of info? Quite silly If I do say so myself.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

What, people can't post threads about something new (now a few days old) and not get the "NO NEW THREADS >:|" comment?


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmmm... here are the results of a forum search  although that doesn't include the updates on the website...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

Are people really going to search "New V Cube Packaging" in the forum search though?


----------



## ianini (Mar 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Are people really going to search "New V Cube Packaging" in the forum search though?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 10, 2010)

That's stupid. I ordered my black collection about three weeks ago with the old packaging 

It does look nice, though.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Mar 10, 2010)

ianini said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Are people really going to search "New V Cube Packaging" in the forum search though?
> ...



At the time of the creation of this thread, the other thread was being constantly posted in, and therefore high up in it's sub-forum and easily accessible. I don't want to continue this any further, because the more I post, the more likely I am to make a fail.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 10, 2010)

Before you make any threads, you should search the forums to make sure it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 10, 2010)

I would like to thank the creator of this thread. I had not seen this information prior to seeing this thread, and it is unlikely I would have in the near future. The thread jcuber is talking about is not a thread I happen to read, so thank you OP.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Mar 10, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I would like to thank the creator of this thread. I had not seen this information prior to seeing this thread, and it is unlikely I would have in the near future. The thread jcuber is talking about is not a thread I happen to read, so thank you OP.


I may be missing something here, but does Jake Gouldon = jcuber ?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 10, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank the creator of this thread. I had not seen this information prior to seeing this thread, and it is unlikely I would have in the near future. The thread jcuber is talking about is not a thread I happen to read, so thank you OP.
> ...



yep


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2010)

anythingtwisty said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank the creator of this thread. I had not seen this information prior to seeing this thread, and it is unlikely I would have in the near future. The thread jcuber is talking about is not a thread I happen to read, so thank you OP.
> ...



No, jcuber = Jacob Levine, whereas JakeGouldon = Jake Gouldon.
Edit:


Ethan Rosen said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


no.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



YO I HAVE AN IDEA IMMA REPLY TO SOMETHING I DONT KNOW THE ANSWER TO AMIRITE?


----------



## Faz (Mar 10, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...




^ What Ethan said.

Also, I didn't know about the box change, or the new website layout until this thread.

Jake - stop trying to be like your idol Stefan.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok then, if I'm wrong, please explain. The speedsolving.com user jcuber has a wca profile link, which leads to Jacob Levine. Whereas, Jake Gouldon's user name has his name, so unless Jake Gouldon has a username somewhere else or used to have a username somewhere else of jcuber, then jcuber =/= Jake Gouldon. Now, how does Jake Gouldon = jcuber? I maybe should not have posted when I only just found out who jcuber is, but I was just trying to answering their question.


----------



## Faz (Mar 10, 2010)

You haven't heard of jcuber?

Basically, he made a new account because of his reputation. I don't know the exact reason his name is different on SS and WCA, but it is probably family reasons or something. - like Mr "Breale"

Yeah, don't argue against something you don't know anything about.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> You haven't heard of jcuber?
> 
> Basically, he made a new account because of his reputation. I don't know the exact reason his name is different on SS and WCA, but it is probably family reasons or something. - like Mr "Breale"
> 
> Yeah, don't argue against something you don't know anything about.



I wasn't arguing, I was trying to find out what the actual answer was. And I was showing my reasoning, for thinking he wasn't jcuber, also, I thought I did know the answer at the time.

Edit: Also, jcuber's last sign in was this year, however JakeGouldon's current account was made a fair time before that, and I had actually thought he might have made a new account, but this ruled it out. Why would he log on recently, on two different accounts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 10, 2010)

So when someone posts about a new layout, THIS happens.
-_-
But let me say this.
The boxes look sexy, so keep them as a collector's item.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So when someone posts about a new layout, THIS happens.
> -_-
> But let me say this.
> The boxes look sexy, so keep them as a collector's item.



Seconded.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: Also, jcuber's last sign in was this year, however JakeGouldon's current account was made a fair time before that, and I had actually thought he might have made a new account, but this ruled it out. *Why would he log on recently, on two different accounts?*




I have 2 accounts on Facebook that I use at the same time (one I use just for the Swag Bucks Fan Page, Arnold Swagzenegger ) 

So why he couldn't be using two accounts at once? It's feasible.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Jake - stop *trying to be like your idol Stefan*.



If that were the case, wouldn't he have stopped when I disagreed with him on page 1?


----------

